# would it work ?



## TheSteelWolf (Jan 22, 2018)

Hello all

I started out with making hand made knives. But when I found that crafting the handles is bigger fun than the blade, I am now deeper into woodworking.

My main problem is of course as you guessed it right, is dust. Being in the top floor (twin floor condo) I don't have much room either so my machinery and tools need to share the room with my computer system... A rather messy "man cave" I could say...

I doodled out a drawing for a dust colletcion system... I have the necessary containers and a traffic cone I bought from a hardware store's safety section; also 2 household vacuum cleaners my wife passed over to me after buying herself a brand new one. One is a bagless 2000 Watts and one is a bag type 1500 Watts. 

I would be rather obliged if you experts could give me some advice if this will work.

All the best from Alanya-Antalya


----------



## Carl10 (Feb 3, 2017)

Two concerns. First the cone does not have a vortex tube down the center from the vac lines input. So your dust coming in will not swirl around it will go right into the hole where the vac lines combine. Generally the suction (vortex) tube comes down the center below the inlet a couple inches. If you get too low, the vortex tube will be too close to the sidewalls and will also reduce separation. So that leads to joining the vacuum lines above the cone in a Y above the cone and moving the input higher up. This leads to concern two . 

A clog anywhere from the system hose pickup nozzle through the cyclone up to the Y will cause the larger vac to over suck the smaller unit. This will be the same as connecting the 2 vacs to each other. 

Hope this helps, let us know what you do.

Carl


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

One vacuum would do more than the other so you would really only be using one vacuum. If you need more vacuum pressure you probably need a shop vac.


----------



## TheSteelWolf (Jan 22, 2018)

Thank you both for your advice.

I had the same thought as Steve. The 2000 W unit will outrun the other one. It is a cyclone-bagless type Samsung. The other one is a native brand "Vestel" branded "Ferguson" for export. Even wife trashed it before she bought the Samsung... So maybe I'd be better off using it's motor for some other purpose...  

My main problem is: I am very annoyed with bag-type vacs. I couldn't locate a bagless shop vac model as yet. (Probably because I don't know how Lord Google The Mighty wants me to ask it) 

I also am mesmerized with the cyclone system, since it seems to promise to pluck out the thorn in the side by reducing the dust hitting the filter etc drastically... Since as explained above, my shop shares the same venue as my man cave, I need to follow a weird and painful pattern: work for 1/2 an hour and clean up for 2 hours...  

I'd be much obliged if you guys could let me know of a bagless shop vac brand...

All the best


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I don't own a cyclone type vac....*

Over here there's a company Oneida, that specializes in cyclones. That have a separate, small unit designed to be used with a stand alone shop vac, called a Dust Deputy. Some folks make their own cyclones with good results, a thread here titled "who needs a Dust Deputy" by Kenbo here for example.

eE use cartridge filters here rather than bags because the surface area is so much greater because of the folds. This allows better air flow .... more air out is just as important as more air in. They do get clogged and it's best to remove them slowly and drop them into a sealed bag to be cleaned outdoors. I must have a total of 6 shop vac scattered about my 2 shops, mostly in the upstairs woodshop. I keep them attached to the radial arm saw, and several bandsaw, and the stationary bench top sanders. They are noisy but work well. 

Fein makes a super effective shop vac, they call it a dust extractor I believe. My shop vacs are Rigid brand and are more quiet than most others. Do a search for "Quiet Shop Vac" and see what comes up. I don't think your household vacs will have enough air flow to be effective, but I could be wrong. I also think the cyclone will fill rapidly under severe sanding usage, but I donno? Your computer electronics should be enclosed in a fan cooled and filtered box, as heat and dust are "anathema" to computers. :sad2:


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

TheSteelWolf said:


> *...My main problem is: I am very annoyed with bag-type vacs. I couldn't locate a bagless shop vac model as yet. (Probably because I don't know how Lord Google The Mighty wants me to ask it)
> ...*


Err, easy answer to this part. The reason you cant find a bagless shop vac is because all shop vacs are bagless, they just have the capability to use a bag. You dont need to use a bag at all, theyre just handy for emptying the bin and as extra filtration for materials like drywall dust


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Here is a typical owners manual: https://cdn2.ridgid.com/resources/media?countrycode=US&key=11a51c4c-ac48-4e1d-8489-242defdf1df4&languagecode=en&type=document


----------

